# Tina Chandler



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Truly amazing, total inspiration!






http://www.tinachandler.com/


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

very nice how the heck does she do the abb rollers at the end


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

She looks great; esp like her DB press tips and single arm technique as well


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Awesome physique / beautiful lady......

Good post


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> She looks great; esp like her DB press tips and single arm technique as well


Yes I thought so too, def giving it a go :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

:thumb:

One day Lindyloo....one day! x


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Wouldn't argue with her in the bedroom.

"I'm going on top"

"OK" (about 20 octaves higher then normal)


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Jeez that's one strooong lady....amazing!!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Phez said:


> Wouldn't argue with her in the bedroom.
> 
> "I'm going on top"
> 
> "OK" (about 20 octaves higher then normal)


WTF! Why on this forum can't a post be made about a female BB without a comment being made like the above, it's either chick with dik posts or alike. I give up even attempting to contribute!


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Linny said:


> WTF! Why on this forum can't a post be made about a female BB without a comment being made like the above, it's either chick with dik posts or alike. I give up even attempting to contribute!


It was simply a "jokey" comment on the fact that she is both attractive and a lot more muscley then me, no offense intended


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Linny said:


> WTF! Why on this forum can't a post be made about a female BB without a comment being made like the above, it's either chick with dik posts or alike. I give up even attempting to contribute!


I'm with Lin all the fcking way on this one! We have to go to American sites to get away from the chick d*ck comments....WTF????? EVERY time something is posted about FBB some bllx is posted. I appreciate that not everyone find female muscle attractive and some even repulsive and that is perfectly fine but I am stupid enough to presume that on a MUSCLE forum there would be at the very least an appreciation of the hard work and dedication that goes into building that kind of physique. Such a shame!


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

inredible muscles! pushes herself hard does that lass.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Damn I feel weak!!!!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Linny said:


> WTF! Why on this forum can't a post be made about a female BB without a comment being made like the above, it's either chick with dik posts or alike. I give up even attempting to contribute!


You dont understand lin. It's not his fault really, allow me to explain:

Majority of people (us and uk) using the muscle/bodybuilding/fitness boards are very yound trainers who are not that experienced in the gym.

As a result they still have the preconcieved ignorant ideas in their head of the classic 'football lad' ie the ones with the fat guts and want to spend every day 'darn da pub innit n letz watch da footie'.

These are the majority of guys who sign up to these forums, in the us there is an equivalent as well.

To them, this forum is 'a bit of a laugh', with the congregation of lots of likewise men and also some bigger more experienced gym members who will constantly post about 'id fookin do er innit' and the general bullsh1t that gets spoken on this forum and others (ie...yeah and den me n da lads got smashed on jd n did a few lines, so we went to da club n fukd a few strippers in da fire exit den we went off in da lambo to da next club, nn i knocked some kidder owt bruv n den got wiv dem next strippers darn my yard innit.')

As a result the less experienced members with the 'pub lad' mentality will instantly try to impress the bigger guys but also feel like they are fitting in with the social status of the board by saying 'yeeaaah id do er, innit' or simmilar.

Obviously we know in real life that there is no chance that the person will 'do er innit', infact theres very little chance that person can even bench press 160 kg for a good set or will ever be able to. But the ignorant 'fottie pub lad' mentality is ingrained into their heads from society.

As it is with 99% of men before they start training. Even myself (although obviously not present anymore).

So its only out of ignorance really.

Its the same reaction that a male bodybuilder will get from people or esspecially women who 'arent that into bodybuilders'...it will be the same comments:

Are you a doorman? Are you security? I wouldnt want to get in a fight with you. blah blah.

So when you say 'doorman? no lol, why would you even say that you wouldnt want to fight me? of course i dont want to fight you, maybe kiss you, not fight you love lol...no im not a doorman, im a fitness model and personal trainer.'

They get this perplexed look in their face 'did he say model? but hes big and muscular, its far far far far too scary for us because we are little media owned ho's and we want our men to look like russel brand with skinny jeans and long hair and a tweed jacket wearing a bowler hat, they have to look like shaggy from scooby doo! He might even have a big d1ck and be able to smash us into the bed, maybe he doesnt even follow standard british 'footie lad' mentality that we like to think we can control the men with, cos our ultimate dream in life is to snog a football player that looks liek russel brand and then become a page 3 girl!!!...better not reply to this big muscular guy!'

Alternatively youll get the girls who really like it and are attracted to it.

But remember, society is ignorant. There are very few people on here who are serious trainers or competitors.

Same as when someone posts a picture up of ronnie coleman 'eww thats too big, im going for the mens health look instead'... these are the same guys who fit into the bracket.

Do these muppets think they can ever look like ronnie coleman?

Its the same as someone posting up a pic of tiger woods and them saying ' but i dont want to be as good at golf as him'. Or picture of muhammad ali and they say 'but i dont want to be as a good at boxing as him, im going to try and be as good as junior witter, muhammad ali is too much, i wouldnt want to be that good.'

Just ignorance from stupid people when their sexual opinion isnt asked for...they cant help it though. It's like trying to teach a young dog not to wag its tail...its gonna happen and you cant stop it.

Hope that helps


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Britbb said:


> You dont understand lin. It's not his fault really, allow me to explain:
> 
> Majority of people (us and uk) using the muscle/bodybuilding/fitness boards are very yound trainers who are not that experienced in the gym.
> 
> ...


 :confused1:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

I know there will always be narrow minded Billy big-balls attitude towards women who train BUT it's really hard for women who train to hear all the time.

Society accept BB men a hell of a lot more than women, even in the gym you get comments and snears at times but that you can handle.

We can't ask questions about supplment usage, we can't post pics or vids up without a derogatory comment being made in some way.

It would be a bit different if all the women on here started to post derogatory comments about the guys, it wouldn't last long we'd most probably be banned.

There will always be sexual derogatory/comments to women, you just don't expect as much on a muscle forum.

We all do the same thing, obviously some no where near to the same intensity or level as others, but we all lift.

This is just a forum for people to get together, take the p!ss, learn.

The biggest thing people need to do is to learn respect.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Linny said:


> I know there will always be narrow minded Billy big-balls attitude towards women who train BUT it's really hard for women who train to hear all the time.
> 
> Society accept BB men a hell of a lot more than women, even in the gym you get comments and snears at times but that you can handle.
> 
> ...


Well all BBers have my respect, male and female alike. :thumb:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Well all BBers have my respect, male and female alike. :thumb:


Hat off to you Sir:thumbup1: that's all we ask for.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

im suprised she is an IFBB pro tbh. ive seen alot better female bb'ers. she has a good physique though


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Linny said:


> I know there will always be narrow minded Billy big-balls attitude towards women who train BUT it's really hard for women who train to hear all the time.
> 
> Society accept BB men a hell of a lot more than women, even in the gym you get comments and snears at times but that you can handle.
> 
> ...


Nice post Linny :thumb:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Jem said:


> Nice post Linny :thumb:


Thanx hunni


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Britbb said:


> You dont understand lin. It's not his fault really, allow me to explain:
> 
> Majority of people (us and uk) using the muscle/bodybuilding/fitness boards are very yound trainers who are not that experienced in the gym.
> 
> ...


in all that rambling im just going to pick this bit out - could that not necessarily be they dont want to be huge?


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Flex Factor said:


> Back to the thread - can any of you ladies inform me as to what muscle groups Tina is working when she exercises by rolling the barbell along the ground? Linny? Am intrigued.


Abs they bloody murder :laugh:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I assumed it was the abs and serratus ? although the legs were coming into play doing it from standing ? Is it a trick question


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Britbb said:


> You dont understand lin. It's not his fault really, allow me to explain:
> 
> Majority of people (us and uk) using the muscle/bodybuilding/fitness boards are very yound trainers who are not that experienced in the gym.
> 
> ...


I was just gonna say that:whistling:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

LOL try them Jem you love them, You can tell you've bashed your core :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Linny said:


> LOL try them Jem you love them, You can tell you've bashed your core :whistling:


 Do they make ya willy go small? :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Linny said:


> LOL try them Jem you love them, You can tell you've bashed your core :whistling:


I cannot even do standing feckin dog [or whatever that yoga move is called] never mind rolling a bbell in front of me at the same time  :whistling:  that would be a sure fire casualty visit :lol: :lol: I will however do some on all fours tomorrow and work my way up to the standing ones :thumb:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Do they make ya willy go small? :whistling:


yes & your balls like hazelnuts


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Jem said:


> I cannot even do standing feckin dog [or whatever that yoga move is called] never mind rolling a bbell in front of me at the same time  :whistling:  that would be a sure fire casualty visit :lol: :lol: I will however do some on all fours tomorrow and work my way up to the standing ones :thumb:


Just don't do them with your feet elevated on the stairs, you'll break your nose :laugh:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Linny said:


> Just don't do them with your feet elevated on the stairs, you'll break your nose :laugh:


   Muppet that I am - this would happen...turn up to seminar in March with big plaster on my nez :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Britbb said:


> You dont understand lin. It's not his fault really, allow me to explain:
> 
> Majority of people (us and uk) using the muscle/bodybuilding/fitness boards are very yound trainers who are not that experienced in the gym.
> 
> ...


Good post Adam :thumb:



Linny said:


> WTF! Why on this forum can't a post be made about a female BB without a comment being made like the above, it's either chick with dik posts or alike. I give up even attempting to contribute!





ElfinTan said:


> I'm with Lin all the fcking way on this one! We have to go to American sites to get away from the chick d*ck comments....WTF????? EVERY time something is posted about FBB some bllx is posted. I appreciate that not everyone find female muscle attractive and some even repulsive and that is perfectly fine but I am stupid enough to presume that on a MUSCLE forum there would be at the very least an appreciation of the hard work and dedication that goes into building that kind of physique. Such a shame!


I've given up commenting half the time as now when I do half the guys jump in and I get told I have a chip on my shoulder lol 



Linny said:


> I know there will always be narrow minded Billy big-balls attitude towards women who train BUT it's really hard for women who train to hear all the time.
> 
> Society accept BB men a hell of a lot more than women, even in the gym you get comments and snears at times but that you can handle.
> 
> ...


 :rockon:


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

awesome movie she is sooooo fit


----------

